# O2 tank size naming convention?



## dacrowley

How are tank's named? There seems to be no logic to the letters at they relate to tank sizes or capacity. Am I missing something or are the tanks just named completely arbitrarily? :wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic

A little google fu found this...

Two sets of names are used to differentiate between oxygen cylinder sizes. The original set uses an alphabetical system, starting with A for the smallest size and E for the largest portable size. The new naming system begins with the letter “M,” for “medical,” followed by a number that signifies the amount of cubic feet of oxygen in that can be compressed into the cylinder. So the original B cylinder is now often referred to as an M-6 cylinder because it can hold 6 cubic feet of oxygen. 

The standard "house bag" o2 cylinder is the D or Jumbo D. We carry a composite cylinder thats a bit smaller than a regular aluminum D. Most hospital gurneys and wheelchairs with oxygen have an E tank on them and the ambulance on board oxygen is usually an H. (colloquial: the H bomb)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aidey

A is the smallest, and it goes up from there.


----------



## abckidsmom

n7lxi said:


> A little google fu found this...
> 
> Two sets of names are used to differentiate between oxygen cylinder sizes. The original set uses an alphabetical system, starting with A for the smallest size and E for the largest portable size. The new naming system begins with the letter “M,” for “medical,” followed by a number that signifies the amount of cubic feet of oxygen in that can be compressed into the cylinder. So the original B cylinder is now often referred to as an M-6 cylinder because it can hold 6 cubic feet of oxygen.
> 
> The standard "house bag" o2 cylinder is the D or Jumbo D. We carry a composite cylinder thats a bit smaller than a regular aluminum D. Most hospital gurneys and wheelchairs with oxygen have an E tank on them and the ambulance on board oxygen is usually an H. (colloquial: the H bomb)
> 
> Hope that helps.



This here is evidence of your dorkdom. 

We carry Hs. Ugh.


----------



## DesertMedic66

abckidsmom said:


> This here is evidence of your dorkdom.
> 
> We carry Hs. Ugh.



We carry Hs as well. I don't have a problem with them because I don't have to replace them....


----------



## dacrowley

n7lxi said:


> A little google fu found this...
> 
> Two sets of names are used to differentiate between oxygen cylinder sizes. The original set uses an alphabetical system, starting with A for the smallest size and E for the largest portable size. The new naming system begins with the letter “M,” for “medical,” followed by a number that signifies the amount of cubic feet of oxygen in that can be compressed into the cylinder. So the original B cylinder is now often referred to as an M-6 cylinder because it can hold 6 cubic feet of oxygen.



Thanks much. The new naming convention used in conjunction with the old was throwing me off. I wasn't aware there was a new one until now.


----------



## Tigger

abckidsmom said:


> This here is evidence of your dorkdom.
> 
> We carry Hs. Ugh.



We carry them them two but good luck getting me to use them with three portables on the truck... Maybe if I didn't have to swap them.


----------



## rwik123

I actually think the full standup tanks are M tanks not H tanks.


----------



## mrg86

rwik123 said:


> I actually think the full standup tanks are M tanks not H tanks.



The M and H can look alike but the H is quite a bit larger (and heavier). My department uses both, the M on the BLS unit and the H on the medic rig.


----------



## BLS Systems Limited

Interesting that the "new" system uses M for Medical and then a number for size in cubic feet...and the flowmeters are measured in liters per minute.  So to answer your question, there isn't really a logic to the sizing.  

Whenever I discuss cylinder life with colleagues, my basic advice is to read the label that should come with the cylinder after every fill.  After being locked in a plane for 30+ hours with combinations of M, D, Super D, Jumbo D, M-22...I just read the label and try not to waste anything.


----------

